# Oh my god what the f*ck is going on? (blood warning)



## BabyBoyle

Went on a ten hour cleaning spree, still been bleeding since Madisons birth, n started bleading heavily.

Put in a pad they gave me from hospital like proper thick incontinence ones, soaked it in ten minutes, sat on toilet and literally a clot as big as my hand fell out. Pad blood was BRiGHT red

I'm hoping it's the remainder of the placenta and the nurse just fucked up n that's why I've been bleeding so much, have kept it in a bowl (mingung I know) so they can look at it.

I'm gonna go up tomorrow n get checked, she had a good tug n rummage to remove the placenta I'm hoping she just missed a bit and that's it now :/


So sorry for TMI but wanted advice from u ladies :( 

It's 3week 1 day since she was born xxx


----------



## babesx3

sounds a good idea to get it checked out !! :hugs:

i didn;t bleed a lot after birth , just spotted for 3 weeks.. but i haemorraged and had retained placenta so the surgically removed it all....
not sure whats 'normal' otherwise... :hugs:

but i know after i've given birth before at term, that bleeding can stop and start and gets heavier the more physical activity u do... but best get it checked ..xx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Just read that induced labour, and forceful removal of placenta can cause post partnum haemorrhaging like this, so I'm thinking it's normal? 
According to :

https://www.epigee.org/fetal/post_bleeding.html

:/

I hope to God that nurse hasn't damaged my uterus!!!!!


----------



## chrissy5

make sure u get checked sweetie just to be safe. they will scan and check for damage and any retained placenta. sending :hug: as always and u know where I am chicklet xx


----------



## sophxx

Make sure you get checked on our ward they have a 24 hr phone line if your worried try and ring your ward! X


----------



## jojo23

hope your ok hun!! def doing the right thing getting checked out xxxxxxxxx


----------



## forgodssake

PLEASE call your labour ward for advice NOW!!

This happened to me 1 week post delivery - I lost 6 pints of blood, needed a massive transfusion, spent 5 hours in theatre, woke up in ICU and only narrowly missed a hysterctomy.

I know that sounds very scary but if I hadnt have gone in I may not be here now. I didnt feel ill, I was just losing blood.

Looking into PPH's soon after I came home losing as much blood and clots as I did (about the same as you) would warrent a 999 call.

I really dont want to scare you but I want you to call them asap not the morning. 

Please let us know how you get on.

Jo xx


----------



## LilMissHappy

hope your ok hun. xxx


----------



## Semanthia

I agree with the other girls, get it checked out. If there is something wrong you want to address it as so as possible. 

Also before I left the hospital the nurse told me that my body would tell me if I was doing too much by increase in bleeding. She said if that happens to take it easy and watch it, if it doesn't decrease then it's time to call the doctor. I noticed in the beginning of your post you wrote that you had a 10 hour cleaning spree... it's just a thought. I really hope it is nothing serious and maybe just because you are doing more than your body is ready for. Good luck and get it checked out.


----------



## wish2bmum

I hope it goes well today when you get checked over. Hugs to you xx


----------



## cindersmcphee

Hope everything is okay


----------



## MaevesMummy

Oh my god, yes you must get it checked and good thinking retaining it for their veiwing. I had clups like this coming out a week or so after but not that big...
I hope everything is ok. Thining of you xxxx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hi girls, left it overnight as my mind was ticking over and couldnt sleep, bleeding had stopped by the morning. just like the end of a period, so im going to take the "mass" to get looked at, but spoke to a midwife and she said that its the remainder coming out, & it was probably the work that caused it to come out.

BUT as said, better out than in as it could of caused infection.

Sorry for my panic post :S xxx


----------



## Semanthia

I am so glad it was nothing serious, I truly feel very relieved for you. You have already been through enough, so u don't need an infection or anything added to it.


----------



## Vicyi

Glad everything seems ok for u xx


----------



## cindersmcphee

Glad all okay


----------

